# Marshall sandpiper



## Ron Subourne (Apr 11, 2012)

I purchased a 2001 sandpiper over the winter and will be sailing in RI waters this season. Information on rigging would be appreciated.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

One of these? Marshall Marine

Nice boat if it is. There are other boats with the Sandpiper name but the Marshall name pegs it as this one.

This is a good online small boat rigging resource: Rigging Small Sailboats - Title page

Welcome to sailnet by the way (BTW).


----------



## Ron Subourne (Apr 11, 2012)

Caleb,
Thanks for the reply. I'm familiar with the Marshall website however their rigging instuctions are generic for the 15/18/22 foot boats; I assume they may be somewhat different. I will check out " Rigging Small Sailboats".
Ron


----------

